
Man Scales Building to Save Dangling Child; Macron Offers Him Citizenship - happy-go-lucky
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/05/28/614963176/spider-man-scales-building-to-save-dangling-child-macron-offers-him-citizenship
======
tnzn
As a Frenchman, I've got to say I'm very bitter at this story. The guy sure
deserves citizenship and deserves to be praised for what he did. The problem
is how, every time some refugee/migrant/whatever you call them does something
great, there's a huge media coverage about how the guy is cool and deserves
citizenship, and our governments are kind of praised for doing so. Yet, in the
mean time, the same government has ordered to cut refugee tents in order to
prevent them from sleeping in some places, among other not-so-cool actions
towards refugees. There's also a lot of coverage when one migrant or refugee
does something bad (obviously).

What I fear is that it tends to reinforce the idea that to deserve
citizenship, one needs to do heroic stuff, or at least something flashy, for
starters. Secondly, that when one refugee does something heroic, HE has to be
given some consideration, but when one refugee does something bad, the image
of refugees as a whole does suffer.

~~~
nolite
I think you're taking it a bit to the extreme..

------
mabynogy
The previous president did that many times on purpose. The goal is to show
immigrants positively to widen the gap with the far right (their main
political enemy).

BTW this guy is a real hero and deserves to be recognized.

